#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-06
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1
<xdatap1> dholbach, how are you
<dholbach> bene bene :)
<xdatap1> dholbach, your Italian is improving :)
<dholbach> haha, not really :)
<xdatap1> dholbach, here in the south europe we're wondering why Mark didn't announced the P version name yet
<dholbach> but I get better at picking up stuff from conversations around me
<xdatap1> dholbach, do you have any first hand info?
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> I can ask Jono later on when he turns up, maybe he knows why
<xdatap1> dholbach, thanks :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> morning dholbach !
<dholbach> hey xdatap1
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
